# Case RAW - 7/15/10



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been trying to get back to Case for a more pedaling involved ride for the last couple of years.  The last and only time I was there I got a good tour of a bunch of the stuntery type stuff, but I wanted to see all the other trails that I've heard so much about.  Finally I was able to get back over there today after work to meet up with woodcore and get a tour from o3jeff.

I have no idea what trails we rode, I can best describe it by saying that we rode up, then up some more, then over some rocky stuff, then some more rocky stuff, then the top, then down some fun twistie downhill goodness with more rocks mixed in, then up and down over more rocks, then some roots, and more rocks, across a stream or two, then up and up some more over yet more rocky sweetness and some roots to the power lines, back down the same fun stuff, then a bunch of fire road, then more twistie rocky rooty fun ups and downs before getting back to the cars.

All told it was somewhere under 3 hours and about 12.2 miles.  I had a great time, there really is a lot of stuff to play on there, and I'm not even talking about stunt type stuff.  In case you didn't catch on above I really enjoyed all the rocks to play on and keep things interesting, with a nice mix of smoother stuff to get my flow on too.  While we climbed a lot there wasn't any really grueling climbs.  It was nice to be able to gain some elevation (and of course descend it) without having to break into the granny ring up front.

Thanks again for the tour Jeff, and it was a pleasure as always Jon.  I hope to get out that way again soon this season!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome rip.  Glad you enjoyed the ride!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice ride as usual with you guys. I will have to do some exploring to try and link in some trails after the long climb, but it is really a great downhill too. Maybe will try the loop backwards and explore the logging area where we saw the other group head in to try and link to the down hill.

Let me know when you're working in the area again.

John, did you upload the GPS track to see what the climbing was? Since I am able to walk today, I think that Brians gps with 6000 feet might be a hair off.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Jon, did you upload the GPS track to see what the climbing was? Since I am able to walk today, I think that Brians gps with 6000 feet might be a hair off.



I had almost 1700 feet of climbing........


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 16, 2010)

2nd time at Case and really enjoyed the ride. Jeff lead us on an outstanding loop with plenty of everything! Plenty of miles, plenty of rocks, plenty of roots, plenty of climbing and plenty of things to play on! Really couldn't ask for much more although it would have been nice to continue on across the powerlines and hook up with the single track down by the reservoir rather than backtracking like we did. Damn loggers! 

Anyway, had a great ride and can't wait to get back for another rip. 

Here's a few multimedia items.........


----------

